# AL FIN!! Fotos del Quinde Shopping Plaza de Cajamarca



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buscando de casualidad encontre fotos del Quinde Shopping Plaza de Cajamarca.El mall esta bien,no sera ningun Jockey Plaza pero para Cajamarca esta bien.Todo gracias a Flickr.com y a Viperhoot.

*Entrada principal*










*La parte de adelante frente a una bella urbanizacion cajamarquina.*










*Mall por dentro*










*Patio de comidas*


















*Juegos para los chicos*










*La empresa chiclayana El Centro ahora en Cajamarca*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nada mal, aunque me parece un poco chico pero está chevere, en el mall está Buger king? Pizza hut? y todos esos fast foods?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Al fin fotos del Quinde!!!! se ve bonito y cómodo, nada que envidiar a los que hay aquí en Lima.


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Se ve bien el mall y la fachada me gusta más que la de Chiclayo... 
bien por Cajamarca


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> Al fin fotos del Quinde!!!! se ve bonito y cómodo, nada que envidiar a los que hay aquí en Lima.


tampoco exageres.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que bien por Cajamarca y que bien que todo valla descentralizandose tambien


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bien el mall......nada k envidiar al resto...Me alegro que haya mas mall.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> tampoco exageres.


jajaja lo digo por lo moderno que se ve por dentro...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> jajaja lo digo por lo moderno que se ve por dentro...


a ya pense que querias compararlo con el Jockey o Larcomar etc.Porque en verdad no hay ningun mall de provincias que se pueda comparar con esos 2 malls.En fin estoy contento por Cajamarca y el resto de provincias que pronto tendran mall,escialmente Huancayo.Y claro Trujillo que tendra el mall mas grande y ese si tal vez se pueda comparar con algun grande de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El mall es bastante pequeño pero para el tamaño de la ciudad está bien.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si pues eso es lo que digo,Cajamarca creo que no pasa los 250,000 habitantes.Arequipa por ejemplo tiene casi un millon y el Mall Saga es una miniatura.Y los otros centro comerciales de la ciudad son chicos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

WOW! Nada mal, creo que va muy bien con el estilo de la ciudad imperial de Cajamarca...
Me alegro mucho por 'El Centro', se ve que esta creciendo esta compania 100% peruana.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La verdad no se puede comparar a los malls limeños. Es muy diferente. Por otro lado, luce bastante oscuro por dentro, por algo se ha hecho la luz. 

El diseño podría ser mejor, pero me parece bueno para Cajamarca. Se ha escuchado que otras empresas estarán ingresando al mall muy pronto.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Se ve muy bonito el mall cajamarquino, aunque no sé q tan chico puede ser, ya q cuenta con un supermercado y ahora con un saga falabella express


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El supermercado es lo q no me gusta mucho pero lo demas esta bien.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta maso, aunque el diseño es pesimo.... A fin de cuentas es algo positivo.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Se ve adecuado pa Cajamarca.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cajamarca no llega ni a cien mil habitantes, y la ciudad es pequeña en realidad.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

luce bastante bien....


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Particularmente lo veo muy simpatico, y el entorno esta bastante bonito...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

JOLUMIGO said:


> Se ve bien asediada de compradores, creo que es buen tino que saga incursiones en mas provincias. :banana:


:banana: Wau ke bien se nota ke la inversion si valio la pena  

y bueh la mera no esta mal pero como ya dijeron esta un poco frio hno: aunk mas ke iluminacion seria usar colores mas calidos y mejor iluminacion en el interior :banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No está mall!!


----------



## pedroica (Jun 7, 2008)

veo el saga mas amplio y mejor que el d ica... ojala q el quinde sepa darnos un buen diseño en su proxima aventura en Ica


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estas son algunas fotos de "el quinde" del 2008 cuando fui a Peru.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

QUE BONITO SE VE EL MALL, ME GUSTARIA SABER SI ESTE MALL ES DE CAPITALES PERUANOS?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos.




Me gusta mucho.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*EL QUINDE SHOPING PLAZA*​
*Diciembre - 2009​*
















​
*Fotos de hcastgu*


----------



## Sergio_007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Interesantes fotos, tiene algo parecido a Plaza del sol en su interior^^


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

se ve muy bien este centro comercial.
ya para varios años que tiene funcionando, ya era hora que dentro de poco comiense sus apliaciones, como va ser el caso con Metro, pronto ya comienza su remodelacion y apliacion a 6000m2, todo un hipermercado.
y tambien Saga Falabella, aunque no tiene fecha exacta para cuando comienzan obras, pero ya pronto tambien pasara de formato express a formato estandar.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve agradable y al parecer tiene espacio para crecer.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Metro pasará a 5,000, actualmente tiene 2,500, m2.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

UUMMMM CREO QUE POR SER LOS ANDES EL DISEÑO PUDO SER MEJOR , ES MUY NO SE ``COSTEÑO´´, SOLO LAS TEJITAS LE DA ALGO , PUDO SER MEJOR.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Cierto, pudo intentar mantener una coherencia con las demás construcciones típicas cajamarquinas, aunque de todos modos no está mal para ser lo que es.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SE ve muy bien, me gusta sus exteriores.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dos imágenes de los comienzos de El Quinde*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bonito nombre*

El Quinde es el colibrí en quechua... El Mall me parece simpático,comparto con algunos foristas en que pudo ser mejor y que es "algo frío",pero me resulta agradable y funcional...


----------



## pepexD (Dec 18, 2009)

si pz esta simpatico este centro comercial... bueno aqui dejo una noticia de su futuras proyecciones en el corto plazo:

Entrevista lunes, 12 de abril de 2010 


* "Nos dicen locos, pero fue igual cuando empezamos en Cajamarca" *

*Raphael Delgado, gerente de administración y finanzas de El Quinde Shopping Plaza*

El 2010 se muestra como el año de la consolidación de Ekimed, que opera el centro comercial El Quinde Shopping Plaza en Cajamarca. Así, la compañía se enfrentará al Grupo Romero en Ica y apuesta a ganarle por puesta de mano al grupo Interbank en la selva. 


*Semanas atrás (SE 1212) adelantó a SE su interés de expandir sus operaciones a la selva. ¿Cómo se concretaría esto? Ni los grandes operadores se han animado a ir… *Tenemos la idea de ir a la selva y nos va a costar. Todavía nos dicen “están locos”, pero fue igual cuando empezamos en Cajamarca con El Quinde Shopping Plaza. Hay que trabajar con varios operadores logísticos, ya que los costos para enviar la mercadería son altos a causa del mal estado de las carreteras, por efecto de las lluvias. Por ello, estamos viendo la forma de llegar por aire o por agua, lo que requeriría de una alianza con Brasil, a través de la participación de alguno de sus operadores logísticos.

*¿En qué ciudad empezarían?*
Para que la operación sea rentable deberíamos arribar a varias ciudades, hacer una especie de corredor comercial que incluya a Iquitos, Pucallpa, Tarapoto e incluso Jaén. No creo que Iquitos sea la primera ciudad escogida, pues hay un mayor dinamismo comercial en Pucallpa y Tarapoto, y por ahí estaremos yendo.

*¿Sus intenciones de ir a Ica y Chimbote han quedado relegadas debido a su aventura selvática?*
Primero quisiera precisar que todos los proyectos se designarán bajo un único nombre El Quinde Shopping Center, por lo que quedan descartadas las denominaciones El Chaucato (en Ica), El Piquero (en Chimbote) y El Chilalo (en Sullana). Ello debido a que El Quinde ya ha alcanzado una alta recordación de marca y porque el manejo de diferentes empresas nos estaba llevando a complejidades administrativas.

En Ica apuntamos a construir en mayo con el objetivo de inaugurar a finales de año. Ahora, muchos operadores quizá no se animarán a abrir, pues la campaña navideña arranca en octubre. El terreno tiene un total de 60,000 m2, de los cuales quisiéramos desarrollar 12,000 m2 de área comercial en la primera etapa. Aquél se ubica sobre la Panamericana Sur al lado del hotel de Turistas, y tiene un área de influencia que apela a los segmentos socioeconómicos A y B. 

En Chimbote se presentó una coyuntura especial. Inicialmente, creímos que la ciudad necesitaba un mall, y el tiempo hizo que ingresen otros competidores (Real Plaza Chimbote, SE 1151). Pero el desalojo de entre 3,000 y 4,000 ambulantes por parte de la municipalidad nos hizo ver que había una gran demanda para la construcción de un mercado moderno que puede ofrecer artículos de pan llevar, souvenirs y servicios como el bancario, entre otros. El proyecto se desarrollaría sobre un terreno de 50,000 m2 y albergaría a alrededor de 2,000 comerciantes. Calculo que en unos 30 días se iniciarán las obras para inaugurarlo aproximadamente en cuatro meses. 

*Con proyectos comerciales encaminados en Piura, ¿acaso ha reconquistado su interés Sullana?*
Lo que tenemos allá es la opción para adquirir un terreno, pero estamos a la espera de que haya operadores que quieran entrar al proyecto. Un desarrollador como nosotros depende de operadores, a diferencia de Real Plaza, que puede hacer sinergias con las cadenas de supermercados, tiendas por departamentos y cines que conforman el grupo Interbank.

¿*Cómo enfrentaron la mayor cautela en el consumo que caracterizó el 2009?*
Aunque el ticket promedio de venta bajó, al pasar de S/.35 a S/.31, nuestras ventas totales subieron. Mientras que otras realidades económicas mostraban un decrecimiento, nosotros experimentamos lo contrario. Nos centramos en Cajamarca, que es una ciudad con gente de alto poder adquisitivo que además tiene una demanda insatisfecha. Siendo el único centro comercial de la ciudad, teníamos una gran ventaja.

*¿Cómo ha venido evolucionando los patrones de consumo en Cajamarca?*La gente ha pedido cocinas de inducción que cuestan entre S/.4,000 y S/.5,000 y que necesitan ollas especiales. Y en la feria tecnológica de Samsung en el 2007, en tres días se vendieron 18 LCD de S/.9,999. El cine estuvo muy golpeado el primer año; el segundo, más o menos; ahora, en el tercer año, he recibido una llamada para abrir una sala 3D, incluso cuando hay ciudades en la costa que aún no cuentan con ellas. Una fortaleza de nuestro centro comercial es que en Cajamarca no hay mucho que hacer, por lo que existe una alta demanda de lugares de esparcimiento.

*Además de la ampliación de Metro (SE 1161), ¿qué otras ampliaciones se concretarán este año en El Quinde?*
Estamos ampliando nuestra galería de operadores menores en 4,000 m2 de área construida. Ello como respuesta a la demanda de espacio solicitado por el BBVA y el Interbank; sin embargo, estamos en conversaciones con una cafetería y con cadenas de comida y de venta de ropa limeñas.

Asimismo, en noviembre pasado firmamos un contrato con Cencosud para ampliar la tienda de Metro de 2,500 m2 a 6,100 m2. La obra se iniciaría en 15 días y apuntamos a inaugurarla en mayo.Adicionalmente, estamos negociando con Saga Falabella la posibilidad de duplicar el área de su tienda al llegar a 3,000 m2, proyectando incluso una ampliación a largo plazo con dos pisos adicionales que harían un total de 9,000 m2. Nosotros quisiéramos que este año se empiece con el proyecto.

*Más allá de esas ampliaciones, ¿El Quinde tiene más espacio para crecer? *
La proyección que se presentó al directorio contempla un crecimiento del centro comercial a partir del quinto año. Pero estamos en el tercer año y la demanda está aquí.

Todavía contamos con espacio para crecer hacia los lados. Nuestro interés es tener dos tiendas por departamentos que generen un flujo más interesante y abastezcan la demanda de la ciudad. Actualmente, tenemos el área de 3,000 m2 que estamos negociando con Saga Falabella, y hacia el otro lado poseemos 2,000 m2 que, sumados a una opción de alquiler de un terreno, totalizarían 3,000 m2. Adicionalmente, siempre estamos a la expectativa de qué terrenos están liberándose no sólo alrededor de El Quinde, sino en la misma ciudad. En cinco años, los proyectos mineros dinamizarán aún más a Cajamarca.


*¿Vendrá entonces un segundo centro comercial?*
Hoy por hoy, no. Un strip center o un power center podrían funcionar. Ocurre que en Cajamarca el terreno es muy caro. En el 2006, el precio por m2 de los terrenos ubicados frente a El Quinde estaba en US$80; hoy alcanza los US$300. La gente comienza a sobrevalorar mucho los terrenos, pues lo ven como una inversión. Si eres un inversionista que desea comprar 100 m2 y comparas la oferta de Cajamarca con otras plazas, terminas desistiendo de ir.

*Con estos proyectos en ciernes, ¿podrán ejecutar su proyecto de oficinas (SE 1185) este año?*
Ahora estamos inmersos en el negocio de centros comerciales y a la espera de hacer algo importante de oficinas si es que la oportunidad se presenta. Tenemos proyectos, pero no creemos que se puedan ejecutar en el 2010. Creo que sería tonto estar instalados en Cajamarca y no pensar que los proyectos empresariales pueden caminar, pero el tema es que deben ser económicamente rentables.

En ese sentido, no se puede pensar en colocarles el precio de los edificios empresariales de Lima. Cajamarca no está preparada para tomar tiendas de US$2,000 por m2. Hemos encontrado hasta tres oportunidades de terrenos, pero los precios son muy altos. Además, Cajamarca tiene un problema de suelo y un clima cruel con seis meses de lluvia que encarecen el proyecto. No obstante, considero que sería muy bueno hacer oficinas porque nuestros costos se diluirían.

*¿Qué otras alternativas de inversión en retail están viendo?*
Nos gustaría ir hacia el segmento de entretenimiento. Ya hay suficientes jugadores con espaldas financieras fuertes para entrar en el rubro de supermercados, por ejemplo, aunque esto tampoco significa que no lo podamos evaluar. Sin embargo, todavía no hay centros comerciales focalizados en una variada oferta de entretenimiento, que además sean operados por el propio desarrollador. Creo que si logramos tener zonas de entretenimiento como el teatro, bowling o karts, diversión en general para los diferentes segmentos de edad, sería un gran diferencial frente a la competencia. Pero antes de desarrollar proyectos anexos, nos toca poner la puntería en crecer en centros comerciales, desarrollarlos y tener socios estratégicos.


----------



## pepexD (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

creo que tienen buen espacio para ampliar,me parece un bonito centro comercial,y funcional como dicen.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonito nombre, me gusta mucho, ahora ... con respecto al CC en sí ... no me cuadra mucho que digamos ... hasta ahora no he podido regresar a Caxamarca y visitar el dichoso CC ... ojalá pueda el prox año y corrobore o cambie mis impresiones.


----------

